# Boiling Peanuts



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Anybody wants to drop by a consume a few boiled ones tomorrow (Saturday) evening, you are welcome. Due to a couple new critters at the house that don't play well with others, I ask you come sans kids. Nothing personal by that, just, not this time due to circumstances beyond my control. I'll probably start to boiling around 5. I'm in Crestview. PM for directions and contact info.....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

We might ride by after the Bama game.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Just picked up 20#


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

For any wondering about driving time, it's almost exactly 30 minutes from the Avalon exit on I-10 to my house.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

One last bump.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Just boiled 60# myself today with another #20 to do tomorrow. I LOVE me some boiled peanuts and football!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Wade, Had a great time last night and the peanuts were so good. Thanks again buddy.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I certainly enjoyed it! Glad to have had ya'll over!!!


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

Please read new thread regarding this
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f27/peanuts-band-bash-217657/#post1731217


----------

